# SCHWINN TRACK BIKE?



## Callahooney1 (Feb 17, 2021)

This bike is on consignment at a local shop, but wanted to know if anyone can tell what it is? I believe they want $950. Notice the screw on top of the bottom bracket. Guess it's a grease fitting port. Can anyone elaborate on what era, original parts, value, etc.? Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2021)

1945 + Paramount with a New World chain ring. And that saddle cracks me up!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Feb 17, 2021)

So was it rechromed or was it made that way? What sort of reaslistic value do think it should have


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 17, 2021)

That's a BSA chainring.  Typical  and correct track bike gear.  Needs saddle and more research for sure.  Yes, screw in oil port goes there, not grease!  Chatter Lea track pedals are top shelf.  Rims might be wrong(?), Again, research is the key to everything. Starting price doesn't seem to far off to me. Nice bike to have!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2021)

dubsey55 said:


> That's a BSA chainring.  Typical  and correct track bike gear.  Needs saddle and more research for sure.  Yes, screw in oil port goes there, not grease!  Chatter Lea track pedals are top shelf.  Rims might be wrong(?), Again, research is the key to everything. Starting price doesn't seem to far off to me. Nice bike to have!




Ahh, I just glanced at that ring for half a second and then the AS&CO ring popped in my head.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Don't believe it is a Paramount or a Schwinn. Rear track ends appear to be Chater Lea (nibs on the back end are for chain adjusters), which were never used on Paramounts. Headlugs are not like any Paramount versions either. The only Schwinn parts are the valuable stem and the cheap saddle. A good deal, especially if you can make an offer, but not the golden goose of an early Paramount.


----------



## juvela (Feb 17, 2021)

-----

what is the story on the external sleeve worn by the chainstay bridge?  [headscratch emotikon fitteth here]


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 18, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> what is the story on the external sleeve worn by the chainstay bridge?  [headscratch emotikon fitteth here]
> 
> ...



Curioser and curioser;  could be hiding something or a homespun repair?


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Feb 19, 2021)

Lugs are similar to this Wastyn, especially head cutout and fork crown.





__





						1940’s Oscar Wastyn Special prototype for Schwinn Paramount | Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island Kitsap County
					

1940’s Oscar Wastyn Special, the prototype for the Schwinn Paramount line of racing bikes, is on display at Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island




					classiccycleus.com
				





Looks like 50’s FB hubs





__





						For Sale: Front pista hub, vintage 36 h FB - Fratelli Brivio | LFGSS
					






					www.lfgss.com
				




Best guess 50’s Wastyn


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hubs also look similar to old Paramount but would be marked Schwinn if so.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bikerider007 said:


> Hubs also look similar to old Paramount but would be marked Schwinn if so.



Those would be Campagnolo Gran Sports or FB hubs, typical dated 1930s-50s. The small extra holes outboard of the larger holes are the giveaway. This thread seems to have gone cold, so I am guessing the original poster did not pursue the sale....


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 4, 2021)

ccdc.1 said:


> Those would be Campagnolo Gran Sports or FB hubs, typical dated 1930s-50s. The small extra holes outboard of the larger holes are the giveaway. This thread seems to have gone cold, so I am guessing the original poster did not pursue the sale....
> 
> View attachment 1367123



Yea I quick looked without glasses , just reminded me of a set of old late 30, early 40 Paramount hubs I have. And definitely no extra holes.


----------

